# Boys Village St Athan Sept 2013



## cunningplan (Oct 1, 2013)

Coming from Eastbourne and moving to the Rhondda in the mid 70s, I had not even heard of this place until last week, this was when one of my customers said about it and he used to go there with the local Boys Club when he was a child. I searched this site and found a few have been down there and it looked like somewhere I would like to have a look around. I went and found it the other night and decided as the other posting were nice and bright and I nearly always use black and white, I would go when it was raining. It rained nearly all day yesterday and straight after work (5pm) I made my way down to find it had not been raining down there.

I spent well over a hour there and took 160 photos with only about 5 I did not post on flickr. I did it as a walk through, starting from my right as I entered the site and worked around the buildings. You will notice that I have got the church in many of the photos, it was the nicest building there and its a shame it in such condition. The basket ball hall and the black and white tiled floor building with the tiled pillars must have been quite impressive when being used.
(I am sorry about the quality of the photos, but my laptop is being repaired and I am using my daughters which is very very slow, it took me over 4 hours to download onto here and then onto flickr. Its also taken me over a hour just to post this  ) 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636066253343/

I have posted a few photos on here with the rest on flickr.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ages since I,ve seen this site didn,t think it would still be standing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 2, 2013)

I've now got my laptop fixed so I did a little research on the place but instead of copying it I will just put this link. (I am already thinking of going back and getting some colour shots.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boys_Village


----------



## Scruffyone (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice pics! It was almost exactly 4 years ago I was there. Its changed a lot, roof collapses etc.. I thought it was long gone tbh. i might have to go back before its gone forever. Im tempted to take the pics from the same angles as a comparison....


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 3, 2013)

Some nice pics there, shame the current owner hasn't pulled his finger out and sorted the place out...

Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 3, 2013)

If you look at the second to bottom photo, someone has started to make something of the monument, footings have been dug, a block wall built up around it and hard core put down. Then it just been left :-(
I recon with very little work to make the place safe, this could be a Welsh, Tyneham Village.


----------



## cornetjo (Oct 4, 2013)

Apparently, the site is currently awaiting planning permission for the owner to renovate/convert the buildings into houses.


----------



## The Archivist (Oct 8, 2013)

The church and memorial might stay, the rest looks beyond saving now. Sad to see the main block without a roof.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 8, 2013)

They are meant be selling the plots for between 170/200 grand


----------



## jongriff (Oct 8, 2013)

I believe they started preparing site for development(houses), some of it (monument) is staying. There was a fire there couple months ago. I did hear there was 'onsite' security in a caravan that phoned owner when he saw anyone, not sure if any of this has changed.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 8, 2013)

These were taken just over a week ago, Its looks like they have started work around the monument, didn't see a caravan (Could be one there now though) and I was there for over a hour. I just walk about places like this and don't hide (The place I went to in Eastbourne I was wearing a bright red shirt) if someone comes, I tell them I am just taking photos and is it OK if I can stay, if they still want me to leave, I do. Will be going back soon with my daughter so I can get some colour shots of the graffiti before it all disappears,


----------



## antonymes (Oct 8, 2013)

Really great shots. I'm going to try to get down here in a few weeks time. Been meaning to do it for ages.


----------

